# Why so mum on frameset weights?



## Notvintage (May 19, 2013)

It is odd that it seems impossible to find any info on Colnago frame weights. Most manufacturers list this stuff on their websites, but no so with Colnago.


----------



## Sun Rider (Jul 8, 2012)

Here's some; Colnago Road Bikes, Bicycles & Frames | Official Colnago USA Dealer special

Colnago Road Bikes, Bicycles & Frames | Official Colnago USA Dealer


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

You should approach manufacturers claimed frame weights with extreme skepticism.

They are known to fudge.

The most reliable source will be an owner who has actually weighed one.


----------



## Notvintage (May 19, 2013)

bikerjulio said:


> The most reliable source will be an owner who has actually weighed one.


Definitely agree there. Absolutely.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

bikerjulio said:


> They are known to fudge


Similar frames could vary by quite a bit depending on paint, some Treks vary almost 100 grams between fancy paint jobs or the superlight vapor coat. 
With a carbon frame there could be variations in the amount of resin and the precision cutting the carbon swatches.
These differences are small but add up. Frames are under a kilo so a few grams matter.


----------

